# Winter training - what are your plans and goals?



## nikicb (29 October 2017)

As per title really.....

Ours are to continue on our training, but with slightly less emphasis on competing (dressage) and trying a few new things.  We've got some horse agility planned, which could be interesting - Madam isn't spooky, but she isn't called Sassy Cassie for nothing, more straightness training, plus a few pole work clinics which we both enjoy.  We also have a DTM clinic at the end of November - one where we get music and a floorplan made up for us.  I'm really looking forward to that, and hope to spend some time practising over the Winter months so we can get out and compete next year.  I am also aiming to have a play around with bits/bridles to help improve our submission/contact marks - nothing drastically wrong, but there's always room for improvement!

What are your Winter training plans and goals?   x


----------



## DabDab (29 October 2017)

Oo, good question 

Canter canter and more canter for the big man - would like to get our flying changes somewhere towards test-worthy and have a nice fluid canter half pass by the end of winter. I'd like the quality of trot to have improved too, but that's just a general strength thing. I'm not planning to compete much as have a lot going on with work and keep ending up being in at a weekend so it's tricky to plan much.


----------



## JennBags (29 October 2017)

I've got a big goal for myself which is weight loss, before I can make proper horse plans, as my riding is just not effective with the weight I've put on since George went lame over a year ago

I'd really like to get Nelson working in a nice shape, and ready to do some prelim tests by spring.  I'd also like to be jumping a 70cm course by then too, but that depends hugely on the weight loss goal.


----------



## tda (29 October 2017)

I have recently signed up to team quest! With the Yorkshire dales pony team, eek, I have not ridden much after a crap four yrs, so got to get practicing trotting!! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## milliepops (29 October 2017)

This is timely as I was just thinking about this earlier. Last year we deliberately took a step back from competing because I needed the time to teach kira her changes without worrying if we broke stuff in the process  :eek3:

This year we don't have a hurdle like that and we also seem to be making progress in keeping her thinking forward in a test environment so I think we will keep competing this time to try and get that super confident.

Training-wise, the gauntlet has been thrown down for her get out at PSG next year so we need to continue the canter piri work as she's  not quite got the idea yet  and cement the 3s (which are nearly there). Plus playing with other bits,   but that would be the priority. Exciting!


----------



## nikicb (29 October 2017)

DabDab said:



			Oo, good question 

Canter canter and more canter for the big man - would like to get our flying changes somewhere towards test-worthy and have a nice fluid canter half pass by the end of winter. I'd like the quality of trot to have improved too, but that's just a general strength thing. I'm not planning to compete much as have a lot going on with work and keep ending up being in at a weekend so it's tricky to plan much.
		
Click to expand...

TBH I think Winter competing is way overrated!!!  My fingers just can't do the plaiting either when it's cold.  Most of our local venues have a break and I think we all need that too!  Good luck with the canter work!  x



JennBags said:



			I've got a big goal for myself which is weight loss, before I can make proper horse plans, as my riding is just not effective with the weight I've put on since George went lame over a year ago

I'd really like to get Nelson working in a nice shape, and ready to do some prelim tests by spring.  I'd also like to be jumping a 70cm course by then too, but that depends hugely on the weight loss goal.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with the weight loss JB, it really is so easy to put on the lbs when not riding and I find that weight and fitness has a big effect on how we ride.  Hopefully having some horsey goals will help with the focus and drive you on.  xx



tda said:



			I have recently signed up to team quest! With the Yorkshire dales pony team, eek, I have not ridden much after a crap four yrs, so got to get practicing trotting!! &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Quest is such a great concept - we got through to the Regional Finals for My Quest this year.  Everyone is very friendly and welcoming - good luck!    x


----------



## nikicb (29 October 2017)

milliepops said:



			This is timely as I was just thinking about this earlier. Last year we deliberately took a step back from competing because I needed the time to teach kira her changes without worrying if we broke stuff in the process  :eek3:

This year we don't have a hurdle like that and we also seem to be making progress in keeping her thinking forward in a test environment so I think we will keep competing this time to try and get that super confident.

Training-wise, the gauntlet has been thrown down for her get out at PSG next year so we need to continue the canter piri work as she's  not quite got the idea yet  and cement the 3s (which are nearly there). Plus playing with other bits,   but that would be the priority. Exciting!
		
Click to expand...

I love following your progress.  My girl is half Welsh and has an attitude to match, so you give me hope we may actually do a half decent test one day!  Although not sure we will ever make the lofty heights of tail wearing.    x


----------



## milliepops (29 October 2017)

nikicb said:



			Although not sure we will ever make the lofty heights of tail wearing.    x
		
Click to expand...

Ahh I never expected it to happen either.. . But now it feels like it's within reach,  can't believe it. Just keep on going,  you never know!


----------



## nikicb (29 October 2017)

milliepops said:



			Ahh I never expected it to happen either.. . But now it feels like it's within reach,  can't believe it. Just keep on going,  you never know!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  We will just keep putting one foot in front of the other, and as you say, who knows?  As long as we enjoy it, anything else comes as a bonus.    x


----------



## iknowmyvalue (29 October 2017)

Good luck everyone with your respective goals, I hope everyone can achieve what they want to 

My aim is to get Henry out and about as much as possible really! Last winter I discovered that he is ultra-spooky in indoor arenas (I doubt he'd ever been in one before!) so I hope we can improve on that. As for competing, we will be focusing on dressage and SJ, hopefully getting some good marks at prelim dressage and hopefully working up to 80/85cm SJ (though the issue with indoor arenas hampers both of those!). His sharer is taking him hunting every weekend whilst I'm still at uni, and from what I hear he's loving it and getting more confident every time. I hope that this will help get him super fit, and also improve his jumping and confidence! I will also be continuing with that when I'm home  I'm also hoping to get my jumping confidence a bit better over bigger fences at home, and really focus on how best to ride him to get the best out of him as he's so different to what I'm used to.


----------



## {97702} (29 October 2017)

I'm waiting for my trainer to tell me my plans and goals   I am also waiting for the physio to tell me what might be possible as well during J's appointment tomorrow, the idea is that we compete BE80 next year so lots of dressage and SJ over the winter, but at the moment we are grounded.  Fingers crossed we can start moving towards jumping again before too long


----------



## madamebonnie (29 October 2017)

Nail the basics. 
Forward, supple, decent contact. Enough that we can establish gears and lateral work. We have realised George really needs retraining in his reactions to the aids (maybe like a racehorse!?) So fingers crossed we sort these out we'll be wizzing ahead


----------



## vam (29 October 2017)

No real plans or goals as they often go belly up when I do. Last shows will be in November as my affiliation runs out after that. Want to get my last BN double clear if I can and try and crack 95cm double clears. After that just training and fitness work for both of us. Winter means more schooling so will try crack our niggles, strengthening and pole work. Possibly try some different things like gallops and xc, just keep it fun and not put any real pressure on myself. She is a big girl and only 6 so not going to lose sleep if she has time off in rubbish weather either. The rough plan is to start next season where I left off, anything more than that is a bonus. 
That said my trainer may have other ideas! :biggrin3:


----------



## SpottyTB (29 October 2017)

I want to get in the school and get my 5yo going better on the flat, perhaps attempt a couple of small indoor SJ classes..all with a bit of hunting to keep him happy. 

I've only done the basics and hacking until now, but i feel like he is ready to step it up a bit and then next summer really have a go at a few different things! This is until he has another growth spurt and ends up needing time to mature again!!!


----------



## Ahrena (30 October 2017)

I'm not really sure &#128514;

I need to work on my jumping more as I'm rubbish at jumping at home unless it's a lesson as it's hard to get someone to help and I don't do jumping alone to try and get my confidence back up as it's still pretty frail after my xc accident last February.

I think in my wildest dreams I'd like to jump a newcomers and my dressage instructor was making noises about attempting a medium after Christmas but privately I think she might be on drugs.

A more realistic aim would be to be confidently jumping discoveries - we did one a few weeks ago and it was relatively successful but confidence isn't the word I'd use. I'd like to establish changes too because madam's counter canter is so good now that she doesn't bother change herself SJ anymore and frankly it's a pain.


----------



## silv (30 October 2017)

Would like to get my changes consistent and for my horse to find them "less exciting" and also polish up the canter pirouettes.


----------



## Ambers Echo (30 October 2017)

Very good question! I am hoping to affiliate BE next year with Amber. There's a LOT that needs to improve before then though... She is still so green and distractible.

1) Fitness, sure footedness, rideability. I need to overcome my hacking fears/aversion and get her out regularly.
2) Dressage. She is coming along nicely at home but is pretty wild when competing. I scored a ONE for my last canter work in a prelim test: quote "disobedient, left arena". Oops. So lots of schooling and lots of competition exposure at intro and prelim.
3) SJ she is wild at home too! She locks on and launches. So I am just jumping twisty 'courses' of canter poles on the ground to establish some rhythm, brakes and steering. And lots of canter work in schooling.  I would love to do some SJ comps this winter but I won't take her until she is more rideable so we will just have to see how we get on.


----------



## Leo Walker (30 October 2017)

Having finally gotten transport and got ten the pony super fit I've been ill for weeks which has scuppered my plans! I'm getting better and the pony has tweaked his back being a prat in the field. I despair!


----------



## DirectorFury (30 October 2017)

Molly - fitness, lots and lots of walking, trying to get some sort of forwardness without currently included panic in the school. If we can do an intro test within a year I'll be a) incredibly surprised and b) very pleased! She's tricky, if she doesn't start to relax with more regular work then she might be retired again - I don't have the time or inclination to work with a horse that's not happy to work with me. If I can get her fit enough we'll try a small hunt at the end of the season as that's what she'd be happiest doing.

Maddie - get her back into work without her killing me, general fitness, hopefully jumping 1m courses and back to working around novice level by March. Again, I'd like to hunt just once at the end of the season but I don't want to die so will give up on that idea before I even start . The reality is that she'll probably sit in the field all winter because I don't have the time at the moment.


----------



## {97702} (30 October 2017)

Ok winter goals now confirmed - endless straightening and strengthening work, combined with repeated physio treatments, to get Js right hind working effectively.  Its gonna be a long haul.....


----------



## AandK (30 October 2017)

For me, the first aim is to still be able to ride!  My horse will be 21 in Jan, so we mainly take each day as it comes at the moment and try not to make too many plans (which is hard as I love having something to work towards).  
My general plan for this winter is to carry on as we are, he has been amazing the last 6 months and we've had a lot of fun - managing to go to 3 ODEs when I thought he'd not be able to again due to injury.  Due to his age, I want to be able to keep him fit and strong over the winter.  He's had the odd week off here and there throughout the year so doesn't need a holiday.


----------



## Britestar (30 October 2017)

For my big horse carry on with the training, my Riding Club does fortnightly evening training which is great, keeps you going. Would like to do some specfic jumping lessons with him too.

Also monthly online dressage, as its so much easier to do it on your own terms - no plaiting etc, and if it goes really wonky - start again! lol

Older pony hacking, on line dressage music classes, and having general fun.


----------



## Wheels (30 October 2017)

Lévrier;13660194 said:
			
		


			Ok winter goals now confirmed - endless straightening and strengthening work, combined with repeated physio treatments, to get Js right hind working effectively.  Its gonna be a long haul.....
		
Click to expand...

It's surprising how quickly you can get improvements when really concentrating your efforts on something particular.  6-8 weeks can yield excellent results and it's the right time of year to do 10 mins here and there 

For us, we will be continuing our cross training we have been doing, something different every session, fitness work, slower muscle building sessions, polework / jumping, in hand / lunging all seems to be working well, the boys topline is doing fab, he has gone up 1.5 saddle widths in the 3 months since I bought him 

I can't see me doing much competing before the spring but will do the odd dressage test and jumping training show in prep for more full on comps next year.


----------



## ihatework (30 October 2017)

My new, recently backed, 17hh Welsh x will be going out in the trailer somewhere most weekends for the next 4 months. No competing, just RC clinics, arena hires, lessons, clear round - until the Welshiness anxiety subsides.

Aim by the end of it is he is secure to the contact in all 3 gaits. Not excessively tense/looky & ready to go out affiliated BD/BE/BS


----------



## rara007 (30 October 2017)

Fitness and strength! I want to make it to FEI 2* by midseason next summer so we can finish off abroad. He's never truely been fit so the work starts now (I have relatively limited time). He's been to his first ODE which was a success so physical strength is the main aim as the schooling is already nearly there.


----------



## JustMe22 (30 October 2017)

It's actually summer for me as I'm in the southern hemisphere but training is training regardless so I'm joining in!

Horse will be done with all his african horse sickness vaccines by end of November so we can start cracking on. He's also rising 5 now and ready for some more serious work....and in need of it too, judging the Kevin phase which we seem to have found ourselves in.

He's an ex-racehorse so can be quite highly strung and very tense. Plan for him is to nail walk-canter transitions and get a better lengthened canter. Currently we only have trot-canter as the walk-canter involves a lot of over-expressive leaping and bucking which then makes me anticipate it and block him with my seat and hands, so we don't get the transition. Lengthened canter exists but needs to be a bit more instantaneous and have a more fluent return to working canter.

I'm aiming at him doing 5yo dressage classes next March. He's competing Novice at the moment with half decent scores but the unpredictability and misbehaving has got to stop now. I've made allowances due to his age but have decided for the next three months to be really strict with him and see if it helps. I suspect it will after seeing two pros ride him on separate occasion and realising how much more black and white they were with him than I am. Almost hadn't realised that I was slowly letting him get away with the small things, which invariably turn into the big things.

Would also like to try and do an 80cm SJ before the end of the year and then keep him at that height until next June or so.


----------



## LeannePip (30 October 2017)

We've had a bit of a confidence crash XC so will be repairing that over winter and mainly focussing on her flatwork.  

We've just started making real progress with the lateral work, shoulder in is feeling fab and the leg yield's are getting way more grown up each time we try.  We also had a quick look at some renver which she didnt object to so think the brain is finally catching up with the body   we'll continue with that, and also keep an eye on the jumping.  I want to jump a newcomers by April, so will see if we can make that work amongst it all!


----------



## Notimetoride (30 October 2017)

I would love to sort out my mare's attitude !   We are about 12 months behind due to her unpredictable'ness (made up word i think!) Its so holding us back.  We should really be having a crack at elem now but we are only just starting novice due to her behaviour.  Are all Welshie's the same i wonder ?? One day she's an old dobbin and wont move, another day so so anxious and wants to run back to her friends warming up, then once every so often knuckles down and produces a fairly decent test.  
But in all seriousness, IF she will settle down, want to progress through novice, and also finally get my floorplan and music sorted for some FSM.   Its my absolute livelong dream to do dressage to music and its starting to become a reality. Super excited !


----------



## humblepie (30 October 2017)

Working on me using my inside leg properly.  That is the winter mantra.  Lots of pole work as well.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 October 2017)

Lévrier;13660194 said:
			
		


			Ok winter goals now confirmed - endless straightening and strengthening work, combined with repeated physio treatments, to get J&#8217;s right hind working effectively.  It&#8217;s gonna be a long haul.....
		
Click to expand...

Are you me ? T has had a few niggles, and has recently had a course of Cartrophen and both hocks jabbed after x rays showed bilateral hock arthritis. Her right hind is more affected. Physio gave her a really good treament last week before popping off for international duties (I'm so lucky to have her). Waiting on the saddle fitter coming out this week, as T has altered shape, then hopefully back on board for the long slow fittening and straightening work.


----------



## Embo (30 October 2017)

We've just discovered a foot-balance issue so are now in the process of rectifying with a new farrier. Thankfully it's not terrible and should only take another 1 or 2 more shoeings to sort out. 

Had a few minor training issues which now all make complete sense, so I feel horrendous that I didn't notice what it was  big slap on the wrist for me. So our winter will be spent sorting these issues, thankfully they are only minor so shouldn't be too difficult. Really want to nail some of our basic lateral movements as it can all be a bit wishy-washy with the aim of maybe starting some half-pass. Also want to come into spring with really easy simple-changes. We can do them, but far from perfect. I sense a theme here!


Otherwise, I will be trying to lose some weight and up my fitness (fallen off the wagon recently, need to get back on that treadmill!). I'd also like to leave winter jumping 80-85cm super confidently.

No real focus on competing, but maybe a few dressage outings with some arena XC thrown in for good measure!


----------



## humblepie (30 October 2017)

Yes meant to say and get me fitter.   Definitely eaten too many pies recently.


----------



## {97702} (30 October 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Are you me ? T has had a few niggles, and has recently had a course of Cartrophen and both hocks jabbed after x rays showed bilateral hock arthritis. Her right hind is more affected. Physio gave her a really good treament last week before popping off for international duties (I'm so lucky to have her). Waiting on the saddle fitter coming out this week, as T has altered shape, then hopefully back on board for the long slow fittening and straightening work.
		
Click to expand...

Lol if you have any tips for making it less boring then let me know   luckily physio thinks no problems requiring vet intervention for us (phew!!!) but all I keep getting told is theres a long way to go 

Ive bought 101 schooling exercises to give us some variety


----------



## MagicMelon (31 October 2017)

Well my competition mare is off work turned away looking like a wooly mammoth currently as Im 8 months pregnant.  I stopped riding her 2 months ago and am hoping to be back in the saddle ASAP after baby comes, so desperate to NOT have a c-section for a start!  Theres an event in January Id like to do if all goes to plan (my due date is 7th December)... My aim being just to get my stomach and core muscles back again as last time I ended up with a c-section and felt very wobbly and unbalanced riding for months!


----------



## Arniebear (31 October 2017)

My plans are a bit in the air atm, depending massively on me seeing the consultant next week 

But they are:

1) Nail the dressage!! I want him working more over his back and relaxing through the shoulder more, he needs to learn to let go so i'm hoping some intense lessons coupled with his break we can attack the dressage fresh! aim for some unaff dressage comps and get him working consistently at novice
2) Get him moving better in between fences, opening up his stride so we stop putting extra strides in combinations so lots and lots of gridwork when we get jumping again. Aim for some arena eventing, JAS BS shows
3) have some hunting fun!

I would love to say i have plans for the big boy but right now hes lame again so for him i hope and pray he comes sound.... its not looking likely though and this is something i'm actually really struggling with


----------



## HufflyPuffly (31 October 2017)

Canter pirouettes and tempi changes for the black bonkers carriage horse.

General progression for the grey bonkers carriage horse :lol:.


----------



## Bernster (31 October 2017)

Congrats for the new arrival MM, that's pretty exciting!  Levrier - I'm not at the same level I suspect but I've been working on nailing the basics with a new ins and we've come on loads in just a few weeks, so don't despair!  Sorry to hear about your confidence issue LP that's such a bummer as you were doing so well.

Mine is a mixture of not much and prob too much!!  Most of all, for us both to stay healthy and happy, and have fun.  To carry on with our training boot camp, having  regular lessons which are doing wonders for us both.  To not get over worried about pushing myself too far and too fast but keep the challenges enjoyable, having had a confidence issue myself with jumping.

So to distill that rather confusing list - unaff dressage, low level jumping, a bit of hunting, and at home to continue schooling hacking and jumping practice. And try to motivate myself to go to the gym and get some flipping physio as I'm a creaky old woman these days.

Oh, and if that wasn't enough haha, to get some help with my confidence issues. Phew.

ETA my goal is to complete the Wobbleberry Challenge BE80 which I've deferred from this year.


----------



## siennamum (1 November 2017)

ihatework said:



			My new, recently backed, 17hh Welsh x will be going out in the trailer somewhere most weekends for the next 4 months. No competing, just RC clinics, arena hires, lessons, clear round - until the Welshiness anxiety subsides.

Aim by the end of it is he is secure to the contact in all 3 gaits. Not excessively tense/looky & ready to go out affiliated BD/BE/BS
		
Click to expand...

Can't wait to see you out and about.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 November 2017)

Lévrier;13660364 said:
			
		


			Lol if you have any tips for making it less boring then let me know   luckily physio thinks no problems requiring vet intervention for us (phew!!!) but all I keep getting told is &#8220;there&#8217;s a long way to go&#8221; 

I&#8217;ve bought 101 schooling exercises to give us some variety 

Click to expand...

Good luck, as T's so unfit we're a way off doing anything other than straight lines. Luckily she's great on the roads, so slow hacks it is once the blimmin' saddle is sorted. Does your physio use tape to activate a lazy hind leg? Mine does, and I did get some funny looks when we hacked out with duct tape strips stuck to her quarters in strategic places .


----------



## ycbm (1 November 2017)

rara007 said:



			Fitness and strength! I want to make it to FEI 2* by midseason next summer so we can finish off abroad. He's never truely been fit so the work starts now (I have relatively limited time). He's been to his first ODE which was a success so physical strength is the main aim as the schooling is already nearly there.
		
Click to expand...

Have I misunderstood you or the grading system?  He's done one ODE so far, and you plan to have him at FEI  intermediate  championship level by mid season next year?  He must be some horse! And you're obviously a pro level rider, clearly. I envy you that objective to inspire your winter training on dull damp days. 

I plan to have my immature QHx arrive at eight behaving like a good five year old. That will be huge progress for the poor challenged boy


----------



## milliepops (1 November 2017)

ycbm said:



			Have I misunderstood you or the grading system?  He's done one ODE so far, and you plan to have him at FEI  intermediate  championship level by mid season next year?  He must be some horse! And you're obviously a pro level rider, clearly. I envy you that objective to inspire your winter training on dull damp days.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure rara is aiming at driving her pony at FEI...


----------



## AandK (1 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			Pretty sure rara is aiming at driving her pony at FEI...
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, it's not mentioned in the post, just FEI 2*, which most would assume means eventing.  I had to look at the poster name and think for a bit before I realised she must be talking about driving.


----------



## Embo (1 November 2017)

No Stirrup November starts today!

Who's in?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 November 2017)

Started last night with 'No tack November' :lol: not sure it will last mind!


----------



## DabDab (1 November 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			Started last night with 'No tack November' :lol: not sure it will last mind!






Click to expand...

Cheat - that's a definite bridle


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 November 2017)

DabDab said:



			Cheat - that's a definite bridle 

Click to expand...

:eek3: It was foolish just minus the saddle, you ride her sans bridle :eek3:


----------



## ycbm (1 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			Pretty sure rara is aiming at driving her pony at FEI...
		
Click to expand...

Ah!  Thank you. I had no idea driving had FEI 2*  or that rara was a driver


----------



## ester (1 November 2017)

sorry but the thought of cheery the 12.3 pony going to 2* eventing has made me chuckle! Hup hup cheery!


----------



## milliepops (1 November 2017)

ycbm said:



			Ah!  Thank you. I had no idea driving had FEI 2*  or that rara was a driver 

Click to expand...

No worries... keep an eye out for her posts if you get the chance, he's an absolutely gorgeous pony!


----------



## DabDab (1 November 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			:eek3: It was foolish just minus the saddle, you ride her sans bridle :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

 I think it would lift everyone's spirits in the dark winter months to see you piloting a tack free carriage horse


----------



## rara007 (1 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			No worries... keep an eye out for her posts if you get the chance, he's an absolutely gorgeous pony!
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure all the FEI disciplines are starred now?
For driving 2* is actually championship 'open' level, he's schooling at that level already (vaguely equivalent to elem under saddle but with differences). He's part of the GBR development squad so though I'm no pro (though not new to this level) we're getting a lot of support and he's pretty special even if I am biased  As I'm an 'advanced' national driver intermediate level is the lowest level he can come out at and he's not eligible for championships below open. I thought you knew he drove ycmb after you were upset that I rode him with our proportions ;p


----------



## Girlracer (1 November 2017)

We have a ig winter planned as our Kissing Spine op rehab starts next week! So will be a long slog of a winter but look forward to seeing the transformation come the spring. 

For baby horse, well I need to finish backing her first! Then we will have a quiet winter hacking and light schooling with maybe a few little intro dressage or funride outings in the new year! 

I really think it is good to have goals or an aim to get through the winter, Spring seems to far away at this point!


----------



## ycbm (1 November 2017)

rara007 said:



			Pretty sure all the FEI disciplines are starred now?
For driving 2* is actually championship 'open' level, he's schooling at that level already (vaguely equivalent to elem under saddle but with differences). He's part of the GBR development squad so though I'm no pro (though not new to this level) we're getting a lot of support and he's pretty special even if I am biased  As I'm an 'advanced' national driver intermediate level is the lowest level he can come out at and he's not eligible for championships below open. I thought you knew he drove ycmb after you were upset that I rode him with our proportions ;p
		
Click to expand...

Sounds exciting rara. Can't say I've ever been 'upset' about any rider on this forum riding their own horse unless it was as lame as a duck   I can place you now, though. Very cute  golden pony ?


My objective for the immature one has gone out of the window already - he bucked me off and bloodied my nose this morning and I can't stop it bleeding!  He's not done that for over three years


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 November 2017)

DabDab said:



 I think it would lift everyone's spirits in the dark winter months to see you piloting a tack free carriage horse 

Click to expand...

:mad3: 



Actually I might try it


----------



## ester (1 November 2017)

I reckon we can arrange some sort of tack free competition of carriage horses/ponies


----------



## DabDab (1 November 2017)

ester said:



			I reckon we can arrange some sort of tack free competition of carriage horses/ponies 

Click to expand...

Now that would be a spectator sport!


----------



## ester (1 November 2017)

I think at which point I am feeling grateful that Rara doesn't have any that are big enough for me


----------



## ihatework (1 November 2017)

ester said:



			I think at which point I am feeling grateful that Rara doesn't have any that are big enough for me  

Click to expand...

I do though &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## rara007 (1 November 2017)

deal! 

You start


----------



## ester (1 November 2017)

uh oh.... mouth before head again


----------



## DabDab (1 November 2017)

Well that's all sorted then


----------



## {97702} (2 November 2017)

I now have a plan  I am going to rehab Jensen so he can be a proper horse and jump again, and in the meantime we are going to be schooling consistently at Novice dressage level at home by the time the clocks change again....I hope...


----------



## scats (2 November 2017)

Diva is doing two days a week in the school again now, and 3 days hacking.  Combination of new supplement and a slightly different exercise regime and she is able to regulate her breathing much better.  We are taking things very slowly but tentatively would like to get back out to do some Intros.

Training plan with Polly is to continue with the rehab.  She is full of herself at the moment and feeling very well!  We need to sort out the right canter transition as she still strikes off occasionally on the wrong leg.


----------



## nikkimariet (2 November 2017)

Fig - hopefully cement the 1's so we can squeak round an Inter 2 next year. And a little jumping too!

Nova - carry on with 30 mins a week, he's not aimed at anything next year particularly. I'll just see how he goes!


----------



## Tr0uble (3 November 2017)

Horse has just done her 1st Elementary with good result, so my main aims are around improving the areas needed to get her Area Festival ready at Elementary. She can do a slightly muddled simple change at home, but I'd not ask her to do it in the ring yet so we need to work on that - rein back is also a weak area so that's on the list.

I'll also be out to get my Novice points for summer Regionals next year as well as getting her as good as possible in time for Hartpury Winter Champs in April.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 November 2017)

So first goal that was thrust upon me completed , and yes I have already been told to repeat in daylight but this is a winter training thread afterall :lol:.

[video=youtube_share;o4AkNlTM554]https://youtu.be/o4AkNlTM554[/video]


----------



## milliepops (15 November 2017)

erm.... where's the skylla video for the series?! :biggrin3:

I shall not be joining in. Kira's old owners told me NOTHING about her exploits apart from a direct warning not to sit on her bareback.... so I'm guessing that's  a definite no-no given how the rest of it panned out


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			erm.... where's the skylla video for the series?! :biggrin3:

I shall not be joining in. Kira's old owners told me NOTHING about her exploits apart from a direct warning not to sit on her bareback.... so I'm guessing that's  a definite no-no given how the rest of it panned out 

Click to expand...

Wimp  and erm yeah my camera ran out of battery honest :eek3:....


----------



## Asha (15 November 2017)

SpottyTB said:



			I want to get in the school and get my 5yo going better on the flat, perhaps attempt a couple of small indoor SJ classes..all with a bit of hunting to keep him happy. 

I've only done the basics and hacking until now, but i feel like he is ready to step it up a bit and then next summer really have a go at a few different things! This is until he has another growth spurt and ends up needing time to mature again!!!
		
Click to expand...

Same here, but without the hunting. I think my girl would enjoy it waaayyy more than I would. Ive had her a year now, and shes going great, just need to crack on. To make things more enjoyable ive a new riding buddy who has the same goals / level of ability. So hoping to do more clinics, then come next year we will be ready to the equestrian world by storm.


----------



## nikicb (21 February 2018)

I thought I would resurrect this thread now that we are heading towards the end of Feb, even though we still have a cold snap forecast over the next few days.  How is everyone getting on?

These were my plans (see below) and I think we pretty much ticked them all off although we still have to fine tune our DTM floorplan.  Cassie spent a month in livery up till the past weekend, so I was able to get on with some decent schooling in the indoor, but also able to hack a bit as well which is tricky at home due to the roads.  We competed at our first 2018 BD competition scoring a smidge under 67% in our prelim and 64.6% in our novice, giving us our first novice points, and a lovely comment from the judge that we were a 'clear partnership'.  We've changed her bit to a snaffle with a link rather than a lozenge, and more recently popped a drop noseband on which seems to have worked well.  When she had her teeth done the dentist said that she seemed to be holding onto her bit less which I hope means she prefers the greater stability with the drop.  I feel we are now in a good place to start improving specific bits of tests rather than the damage limitation exercise of the past - she's not callled Sassy Cassie for nothing!!

A few photos/short videos - sorry they aren't great, but give an idea.....

Posing in her Christmas matchy:







Mooching round the woods:

https://www.facebook.com/CassieCamCo/videos/1013533092119051/







A few short clips from my phone of a schooling session:

https://www.facebook.com/CassieCamCo/posts/1023366177802409

Dentist appointment - not Cassie's favourite thing, but she was the best she's been since I have had her:







Looking super shiny - she's nearly lost her winter woollies!







And all ready to come home:







Last but not least, Cam came home as he was doing rather too well at grass livery and needs a bit of a slimming camp.  I was very mean and fully clipped him so he spends the better days unrugged and just wears a lightweight rug when needed.  He's lost around 60 kg since he came back but still needs to shed more off his neck.  It will come off gradually and it's good to have him back.















nikicb said:



			As per title really.....

Ours are to continue on our training, but with slightly less emphasis on competing (dressage) and trying a few new things.  We've got some horse agility planned, which could be interesting - Madam isn't spooky, but she isn't called Sassy Cassie for nothing, more straightness training, plus a few pole work clinics which we both enjoy.  We also have a DTM clinic at the end of November - one where we get music and a floorplan made up for us.  I'm really looking forward to that, and hope to spend some time practising over the Winter months so we can get out and compete next year.  I am also aiming to have a play around with bits/bridles to help improve our submission/contact marks - nothing drastically wrong, but there's always room for improvement!

What are your Winter training plans and goals?   x
		
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepops (21 February 2018)

Nice update 

So far, so good here... this was mine 



milliepops said:



			This is timely as I was just thinking about this earlier. Last year we deliberately took a step back from competing because I needed the time to teach kira her changes without worrying if we broke stuff in the process  :eek3:

This year we don't have a hurdle like that and we also seem to be making progress in keeping her thinking forward in a test environment so I think we will keep competing this time to try and get that super confident.

Training-wise, the gauntlet has been thrown down for her get out at PSG next year so we need to continue the canter piri work as she's  not quite got the idea yet  and cement the 3s (which are nearly there). Plus playing with other bits,   but that would be the priority. Exciting!
		
Click to expand...

She's done 3 advanced tests so far, the 3s are pretty secure and she's learning 2s, piris are almost test-ready.. just have to get regionals out the way next week and then we will look for A105 to test out the piris... then press on to PSG.

I got Salty about a week after this thread started so clearly had no aims for her... she's doing quite well though learning about going out to new places and she actually feels like a proper horse to ride most of the time which is nice after the really wonky backward start  just have to get her to the point where she can cope with a warm up arena and then we'll go and do a show


----------



## DabDab (21 February 2018)

Great update - sounds like you've had a really productive winter 

I got a good way towards ticking off mine before Christmas and then weather, work and illness have rather stopped us in our tracks. 

Left to right canter change was still quite neat a couple of weeks ago but right to left has disappeared and canter half pass is still fairly agricultural. Trot has improved a lot though so I'm pleased with that. 

Overall his strength has improved a lot in the last year, but I need to build him up a lot more if I want to develop him up above elementary. So after 10 days off in the field due to me being ill and burnt out, I started hacking in the mornings again this week (thank god for the light coming back ). Which is making us both very happy. So I'll spend the next 2-3 weeks out hacking getting his fitness back and then crack on with the schoolwork again, aiming to be back out competing late April


----------



## Wheels (21 February 2018)

Wheels said:



			It's surprising how quickly you can get improvements when really concentrating your efforts on something particular.  6-8 weeks can yield excellent results and it's the right time of year to do 10 mins here and there 

For us, we will be continuing our cross training we have been doing, something different every session, fitness work, slower muscle building sessions, polework / jumping, in hand / lunging all seems to be working well, the boys topline is doing fab, he has gone up 1.5 saddle widths in the 3 months since I bought him 

I can't see me doing much competing before the spring but will do the odd dressage test and jumping training show in prep for more full on comps next year.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh I didn't know we were being held to account lol

I managed to scrape through the winter so far doing as I thought, bit of lunging, bit of in hand, polework, schooling 


I actually wanted to hack more than I have but every weekend seems to have been too icey or too windy.

I didn't think I'd get out to any shows but I did actually manage an SJ training show a couple of weeks ago which went well.

We have our first dressage test this coming weekend and currently preparing for our first ODE at the end of April so we are currently getting fit for that and will incorporate some SJ and at least one other dressage comp as well as some xc schooling along the way.  I think in about 3 weeks time it will be light enough to hack in the evenings as well as weekends so yay : D


----------



## Asha (21 February 2018)

Nikib ,love the matchy matchy , I'm not very girly, but have been sorely tempted to get some pink stuff of late. 

We haven't done much sadly, as ive spent most of my time running back and forth to visit my dad. Then my riding buddies horse hasn't been well. So Pip the super star ID has been having an easy time of it. I have managed to get back on my first homebred a couple of times, which in itself is pretty momentous.  Ive got on after the pro who rides him has nearly finished. He actually feels the best ive ever felt him. Hes become 'sensible Harry', its only taken 9 years !!


----------



## JFTDWS (21 February 2018)

ester said:



   

sorry but the thought of cheery the 12.3 pony going to 2* eventing has made me chuckle! Hup hup cheery!
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely the most amusing thing I've seen thus far today   Poor Cheery would need leg extensions!


I didn't post any plans, but I bought a new pony at the end of October, and I'd planned to get her going over winter.  She was very green and babyish when she came here - she's 4 and hadn't been backed long.  She's now confident on the flat and over poles, and left the ground for the first time properly at the weekend, and was surprisingly competent about the whole business.  She's capable of working nicely at prelim/novice at home when she's in the zone, but somewhat inconsistently at present, and hasn't been out to compete due to my lack of effort in that direction.  She has, however, been to a few polocrosse training sessions, and is absolutely super to stick and ball.  Her stops are terrific, rollbacks are really coming on, her neck reining is lovely and she's getting more confident around the other horses and moving into their space all the time.  #

She's a really nice, responsive ride, with a few fun party tricks, a good attitude and is a fast learner, so she's basically perfect in my books.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (21 February 2018)

Well done everyone! Sounds like most people have made good steps towards their goals  



iknowmyvalue said:



			Good luck everyone with your respective goals, I hope everyone can achieve what they want to 

My aim is to get Henry out and about as much as possible really! Last winter I discovered that he is ultra-spooky in indoor arenas (I doubt he'd ever been in one before!) so I hope we can improve on that. As for competing, we will be focusing on dressage and SJ, hopefully getting some good marks at prelim dressage and hopefully working up to 80/85cm SJ (though the issue with indoor arenas hampers both of those!). His sharer is taking him hunting every weekend whilst I'm still at uni, and from what I hear he's loving it and getting more confident every time. I hope that this will help get him super fit, and also improve his jumping and confidence! I will also be continuing with that when I'm home  I'm also hoping to get my jumping confidence a bit better over bigger fences at home, and really focus on how best to ride him to get the best out of him as he's so different to what I'm used to.
		
Click to expand...

These were mine. We're definitely on the way there. I've been out and about quite a bit, a blackthorn in his leg just before Christmas meant we missed a few planned outings, but luckily he was only out of work for a week. We have achieved our goal of 80-85cm SJ, it isn't pretty yet but we got round  Have had a couple of successful dressage outings, but have mainly been focusing on SJ. My confidence is much improved, and I'm definitely getting to grips with how to ride him better. 

We've been a bit stuck in a rut recently with a few problems and not being able to make the progress we wanted, but after a good discussion with my usual instructor and an enlightening lesson with a friends instructor yesterday, we've got a plan of action in place, so I hope we'll be able to get back on track soon. Turns out H is very tight and stiff through his back, probably due to how he was previously ridden as he never learnt to use himself properly, so we will now be working on stretching and loosening that up so he can get his backend underneath him and really push from behind. He has regular chiropractic treatments and saddle checks, but we're getting a very well renowned physio out soon too, and will be getting saddle checked again. Instructor yesterday says that when we get him unlocked he should come on in leaps and bounds. It explains a lot of the issues we've been having recently, and fits perfectly with his history. Have fingers crossed a few good physio sessions will sort him out and there's nothing underlying, as he's improved so much since I first got him and he does loosen up somewhat with exercise....


----------



## Bernster (21 February 2018)

Bernster said:



			Mine is a mixture of not much and prob too much!!  Most of all, for us both to stay healthy and happy, and have fun.  To carry on with our training boot camp, having regular lessons which are doing wonders for us both.  To not get over worried about pushing myself too far and too fast but keep the challenges enjoyable, having had a confidence issue myself with jumping.

So to distill that rather confusing list - unaff dressage, low level jumping, a bit of hunting, and at home to continue schooling hacking and jumping practice. And try to motivate myself to go to the gym and get some flipping physio as I'm a creaky old woman these days.

Oh, and if that wasn't enough haha, to get some help with my confidence issues. Phew.

ETA my goal is to complete the Wobbleberry Challenge BE80 which I've deferred from this year.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't quite sure what I'd put.  Interestingly, even though it wasn't that long ago, I'm pleased to report that we have def done lots of the above.  Yay me.

Continued with training boot camp and we continue to improve. 10%+ improvement in dressage scores, qualification for CTR champs, a rosette every time out often a red one.  Slowly working on the sj confidence, still a way to go but both feeling much happier about it.  Went hunting, was fab.  Started sports confidence coaching.

Started physio (well, shiatsu) and the odd bit of yoga and stretching as my back is troubling me more and more these days.  Booooo for the old creaky lady.

Still not totally sure about the BE80 but have revised my plans, got mini goals, remembered to have fun, and feel much better generally about stuff.

Although slight spanner in the works in that pony decided to bash his face in last night so he's not currently healthy but hopefully a minor issue and will be all better and normal sized face soon enough!


----------



## Mule (22 February 2018)

Horse is back from his winter break. We've been enjoying hacking for the last few weeks. 

He has had a couple of months off and his natural crookedness has returned, as it tends to. I will have to work on straightness, leg yielding, riding my corners and try to figure out shoulder in (for straightness). We've done parts of the hack on contact and he's not stiff so that's encouraging.

Had a great hack in the forest today. When the path ended we were able to go quite far in through the trees. We hopped over rows of fallen trees, drains, streams/ swamps and through/ under tree branches. He's never hunted and he's only been on manicured x country courses. He loved it. We're becoming hacking addicts


----------



## Ahrena (22 February 2018)

Ahrena said:



			I'm not really sure &#128514;

I need to work on my jumping more as I'm rubbish at jumping at home unless it's a lesson as it's hard to get someone to help and I don't do jumping alone to try and get my confidence back up as it's still pretty frail after my xc accident last February.

I think in my wildest dreams I'd like to jump a newcomers and my dressage instructor was making noises about attempting a medium after Christmas but privately I think she might be on drugs.

A more realistic aim would be to be confidently jumping discoveries - we did one a few weeks ago and it was relatively successful but confidence isn't the word I'd use. I'd like to establish changes too because madam's counter canter is so good now that she doesn't bother change herself SJ anymore and frankly it's a pain.
		
Click to expand...


Mine haven't gone too well &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Weve done a couple more elementaries relatively successfully although have found Lexi is much spookier in a more distracting enviroment so our first tests on the outings werent great (including a spectacular reverse around almost the entire arena when she heard someone walking on gravel &#129300; everything is coming for medium but not quite ready yet, we do halfpass but we arent covering enough ground yet. Working on changes never happened.

Show jumping - we jumped a couple of good 1ms but we had a lorry breakdown so missed one outing and then had a rubbish outing where she wasnt herself and I retired. Back lady found her very sore the next day. But I have tried hard to jump more at home and the confidence is coming. Jumps are getting bigger. Even managed a 1.25m back bar on an oxer (she makes it feel so small) but it was at the end of a grid so doesnt really count. 

But we have had two amazing xc sessions which included plenty of BE100 combos so our confidence is definitely coming back!


----------



## rara007 (22 February 2018)

'Fitness and strength! I want to make it to FEI 2* by midseason next summer so we can finish off abroad. He's never truely been fit so the work starts now (I have relatively limited time). He's been to his first ODE which was a success so physical strength is the main aim as the schooling is already nearly there.'
		
Click to expand...

Getting there! Just this week have admitted defeat and employed someone to put in even more hours. He now has a partner in crime for the long term but his pair is the year younger so won't be doing FEI for another season (and won't be ready before either). We've had out first win and some pretty decent dressage scores beating current top level ponies. The fitness is coming on... full steam ahead! Had an on foot training day yesterday and now all ready to go! Mid april is our first outdoor venture...


----------



## amandaco2 (1 March 2018)

nothing...mine get the winter hackig out as no facilities... gives time for mirco injuries to heal....


----------

